# Diablo II CD-key deaktiviert, gebraucht gekauft



## Kersyl (18. April 2010)

Huhu, und so weiter.^^

Ich hab mir heute Diablo II ohne addon(LOD) gekauft, und zwar gebraucht. Nun sagt er mir, das der key deaktiviert worden ist...Im blizzard forum sagen sie, dass man da nix tun kann, es sei denn es ist nur 1 verstoß(30 tage bann) begangen worden. 

Meine frage: kann ich mir das addon holen(ganz normal ausm blizzard store) und dann wieder im battle net spielen oder wäre das dann immernoch deaktiviert?

mfg Kersyl^^


----------



## Dagonzo (18. April 2010)

Nein kannst du nicht. Musst beides neu kaufen.


----------



## Kersyl (18. April 2010)

ah ok. dann kann der thread ja schon geschlossen werden..^^


----------

